# Numbers Matching GTO



## ualrdyknow88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Where on the engine block do you find the serial number? Also, once you have the number do you compare it to the VIN number? I wanted to see if my 67 was a numbers matching car, thanks.

John


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

ualrdyknow88 said:


> Where on the engine block do you find the serial number? Also, once you have the number do you compare it to the VIN number? I wanted to see if my 67 was a numbers matching car, thanks.
> 
> John


The partial VIN is stamped on the front RH side of the block down by the lower radiator hose inlet on 1968 and newer models. Original 1967 and older engines didn't get a partial VIN.

Best way to tell if your engine is original is compare the EUN to the billing history card from your PHS docs. EUN is found on the RH front of block, just below the cylinder head.

Also worth the time to verify casting and date code. On most all 67 engines those numbers are near the distributor hole. The threaded plug occupies the same space as the first two digits of the cast number so you will have to infer those numbers. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ualrdyknow88 said:


> Where on the engine block do you find the serial number? Also, once you have the number do you compare it to the VIN number? I wanted to see if my 67 was a numbers matching car, thanks.
> 
> John


I moved your post to the proper section of the forum, you had it in the 2002-2004 section.
The proper section helps you get more responses and also in the proper section for those searching the archives.
Shake-N-Bake is correct, you will need the PHS documents to in order to find out if your engine is original to the car.

PHS Historic Services


----------



## Hjudge49 (Feb 25, 2015)

The number stamped on my block on the right hand side, just under the head are 243748. How do I decifer them?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

By matching it up with the EUN on the Protect-O-Plate, or matching it up with the PHS documents.


----------

